

Ask HN: Is this a viable idea - white label MOBILE social network - vivekamn

Given that white label social networks like kickapps have had great success, what you think of doing a white label mobile social network as a product idea? Every telco seems to want one of their own and I am sure a lot of niche mobile sns are going to mushroom. Quick research turned up only Wadja.<p>Background: I am a hands on tech guy with a small but kick ass dev team. Doing consulting work for other valley start ups + couple of small in house projects. Looking for one idea to focus all our efforts on. BTW if you have an alternative idea and willing to pull your weight get in touch. I am open to bring in my team + seed money for right idea.
======
jbox
This is a very crowded space. The involved players market themselves towards
carriers rather than the end user so it's unlikely simple searching will turn
them up.

For example airG (<http://corp.airg.com/>) has deployed white label social
networks on most North American carriers. They don't come up for "white label
mobile social network" :)

